# No more DD cancellation fee?



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

So, I’ve had a couple of customers cancel orders on me. I just texted one today to cancel since chic-fil-a was closed when I got there. However, I did not receive a cancellation fee. Usually this is half of the promised rate. But I haven’t seen it in a while.

I don’t like to contact DD myself since there’s usually like a million dashers on queue. Figure texting the customer is faster. But if contacting DD is the only way I get paid, I may start doing this and run another app while I wait.

So, my question is, have they gotten rid of it and not said anything or is there a specific way to do it?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

if you mark the business as closed than it prompts you to take a photo you will usually get some money


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

OLDSCHOOLPARAD said:


> So, I've had a couple of customers cancel orders on me. I just texted one today to cancel since chic-fil-a was closed when I got there. However, I did not receive a cancellation fee. Usually this is half of the promised rate. But I haven't seen it in a while.
> 
> I don't like to contact DD myself since there's usually like a million dashers on queue. Figure texting the customer is faster. But if contacting DD is the only way I get paid, I may start doing this and run another app while I wait.
> 
> So, my question is, have they gotten rid of it and not said anything or is there a specific way to do it?


Swipe arrived to the restaurant, choose restaurant is closed option, take a photo and about 3-5minutes texting with dd.
I do it a lot, so in the last time the girl with name Viki( pretty sure the real name is rohit, but anyway) didn't believe me and try contact the restaurant lol.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I did it earlier this week. The app wouldn't let me mark the restaurant as closed so I had to chat with support. Took about 5 minutes total

Just had one now and got paid half instantly through the app. Restaurant was closed down


----------



## Capitalism (Sep 12, 2019)

OLDSCHOOLPARAD said:


> So, I've had a couple of customers cancel orders on me. I just texted one today to cancel since chic-fil-a was closed when I got there. However, I did not receive a cancellation fee. Usually this is half of the promised rate. But I haven't seen it in a while.
> 
> I don't like to contact DD myself since there's usually like a million dashers on queue. Figure texting the customer is faster. But if contacting DD is the only way I get paid, I may start doing this and run another app while I wait.
> 
> So, my question is, have they gotten rid of it and not said anything or is there a specific way to do it?


I had one yesterday they make me take picture and i got half pay.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

Ok. I guess ima have to do it that way then.

Could’ve sworn I got paid and free food a couple of months back. 

Customer ordered some chipotle. But she was in Florida. I, in North Carolina.

So, obviously no way am I driving a day down there. She called me, then I told her she needed to call DD , which she did... got half pay plus free chipotle IIRC.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

OLDSCHOOLPARAD said:


> Ok. I guess ima have to do it that way then.
> 
> Could've sworn I got paid and free food a couple of months back.
> 
> ...


I'm just curious how much DD offered for that trip?


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

MikhailCA said:


> I'm just curious how much DD offered for that trip?


Thing is the address she had when she placed the order was here. But on my way to get it,I get a message that she had updated her address.

Saw that she had changed it to Florida. But I was already like a block away. So, I picked it up... with the intention of obviously getting a free meal.

I thought she would actually see that I was like 5 states away and cancel. But she held out for like 30-45 minutes. Figure I just use that time to go pick something up at dollar tree.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

OLDSCHOOLPARAD said:


> Thing is the address she had when she placed the order was here. But on my way to get it,I get a message that she had updated her address.
> 
> Saw that she had changed it to Florida. But I was already like a block away. So, I picked it up... with the intention of obviously getting a free meal.
> 
> I thought she would actually see that I was like 5 states away and cancel. But she held out for like 30-45 minutes. Figure I just use that time to go pick something up at dollar tree.


that says a lot about you


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

nighthawk398 said:


> that says a lot about you


Hey, it was either going to be me or someone else with free food. That's the way I looked at it.

The food was already made when I got there. It's not like I had to wait for it. Maybe that would've been a little different.


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

OLDSCHOOLPARAD said:


> So, I've had a couple of customers cancel orders on me. I just texted one today to cancel since chic-fil-a was closed when I got there. However, I did not receive a cancellation fee. Usually this is half of the promised rate. But I haven't seen it in a while.
> 
> I don't like to contact DD myself since there's usually like a million dashers on queue. Figure texting the customer is faster. But if contacting DD is the only way I get paid, I may start doing this and run another app while I wait.
> 
> So, my question is, have they gotten rid of it and not said anything or is there a specific way to do it?


There is a way to navigate customer support via chat. Just press the button that says you have a problem with CC and then just follow the steps. Takes very little time and this way you will get you 50% delivery fee every time.


----------

